# Left Behind books?



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Somebody mentioned these in a previous post. I've never been a big reader but.........These are awesome! I'm 46 years old and have nevr just sat down and read a whole book in one day. I just can't seem to put these down. Reading the Tribulation Force now. Anybody else enjoy them as much as me? Comments? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

It's a great series. However, I got through about book 10 or so. Got distracted waiting for the next one to come out and never finished. Guess I'll have to go figure out where I left off and finish the series.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Uhm..., errrr..., ah... Good series! I guess it's time for me to start all over on those. I can't remember what I already read. It was a long time ago.


----------



## johnnyjack (Oct 4, 2004)

waiting on the next one now.....comes out June 6th. 06-06-06...interesting


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Carpathia must have made them do that. LOL Tight lines, Guy


johnnyjack said:


> waiting on the next one now.....comes out June 6th. 06-06-06...interesting


----------



## johnnyjack (Oct 4, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> Carpathia must have made them do that. LOL Tight lines, Guy




Link to there site:

http://www.leftbehind.com/


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you for that link, Johhnyjack. I went there and found a daily devotional. Good stuff. So I posted today's daily devotional here from that website.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Thanks for the reminder Guy. I started "The Desecration" last night.


----------

